# Why do I have low water pressure?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty common here after shutting off the water...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like the water heater needs some TLC:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Looks like the water heater needs some TLC:laughing::laughing:


Not this time. That's the cold line.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks like sediment build up from the dip tube


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

What is that stuff John?!?

I changed a showerhead for a friend a couple of years ago and had to take it apart due to low flow. Inside were what looked like sesame seeds... weird.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like$$$$$$:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It looked like lime scale to me too but I did notice it was on the cold side. Is this fed by a well?








Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lime scale and/or calcium


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like good ol' Oklahoma City water.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sure you checked that the water lines are not crossed. Thought I would mention this, Delta monitor valves in the 90’s used to be manufactured for back to back installation and all you had to do was reverse the cartridge.

That looks like some of the sand at our beach at Turtle Beach.

How hard is the water in that area?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They are on a rural water system so it is treated to a degree. Actually their fixtures don't look that bad. The pieces were a bit curved and this showed up after installing a new tub valve in another bathroom on the other side of the house. Hot and cold are on the correct sides and the valve is right side up.

Some of the pieces were a bit curved and they were all the same thickness. Probably just a thin layer of calcium build up on the copper lines that broke loose when the water was shut down. It only happened once and only on the cold side of this fixture. :blink:

It's pretty common to have a thin layer of scale here. Even on treated water. There are a lot of extra fittings at the PRV in the meter box. Maybe it all started there.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be damd if that doesn't look like a disintegrated dip tube. But then it would be on the hot side obviously. But thats some lime scale.


----------

